# Modifiers? - How to code the following



## veloso (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi All,
How to code the following:
A.)
1.)73130-(left hand) modifier LT?
2.)73130-(right hand) modifier RT?
3.)73110-(left wrist) modifier LT?
4.)73110-(right wrist) modifier RT?
QUESTION? WHAT IF ONLY THE FIRST 3 PROCEDURES WERE DONE WHICH IS THE PROPER WAY OF CODING? =73110-59 ONLY OR 73110-LT/59

B.)
1.)73610-(left ankle)
2.)73610-(right ankle)
3.)73620-(left foot)

QUESTION?
It is correct to attached MODIFIER 59 to 73620?

Pls.and thanks.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 27, 2011)

What are all the procedures that were actually done?


----------



## veloso (Sep 27, 2011)

1.)x-ray on left and right hand 3 views =73130 and 73110 x-ray on left and right wrists
2.)x-ray on left and right ankle 3 views =73610 and 73620 on left foot only 

thanks


----------



## veloso (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Jackie,
Sorry,these are two different cases I mean number 1 and 2 was done on two  different patients.

thanks


----------

